# Ar 15



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have recently become fasinated with these rifles and have been considering a project. I have read many posts about guys talking about spending thousands of dollars on thier builds. I'm not exactly rich. I was wandering on an average, what does it cost to build one of these guns?


----------



## Biersmith (Apr 18, 2009)

Check out AR15.com


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I heard last week that Vances had complete Rock River lowers in stock for $289, thats a pretty good price with todays situation, I paid that same amount last Oct for mine, so for it to stay the same is really something, Im guessing but I would say that you will have roughly $500 in a upper to go with it(and probably more) the EE on AR15.com is a good place to check, lots of wholesalers on there as well.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

The prices have jumped up in the last year. You use to be able to find a decent AR for $500.

Depending on what you want from your AR, you may be able to find one for $800 to several thousand. You do get what you pay for when it comes to ARs.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

With todays prices I think it would be hard to find a new AR for much less than $900.00


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm not looking to buy something someone else built. I wanna build one myself. I was just wandering what an _average_ build might cost?


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

If you can find parts (good luck)starting at $800.00- $900.00 and goes up Price depends on what you want to build


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I didnt realize parts would be a problem. I have found about a million sites that sell parts.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Sure they all sell them but did you notice if they were in stock? Small parts arent to hard to come by but many places state that uppers are a 18 week wait

If you have found places that sell the parts start pricing one out. That would be the most accurate way of finding your totla build price


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I am looking at 2 right now for $800 per with one only a few mags through it. They are out there, you just need to look. When you are ready to buy or build, shoot me a pm.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'll do that Chessie. It's something I definately want to do. I'm saving for a boat now but maybe I can put that on the list next. I like the idea of being able to buy it one part at a time and doing it my way!!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

You can also get some parts from the ohio gun shows, i picked up a few for my AR a few months ago.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Wait till you go out and try and find parts for the lower. Man they wanted 30-40 bucks just for a saftey selector. What a joke. I did find a new Hogue Rubber Grip for the lower for 10bucks. That was kinda nice.

Anyone got a used ambi saftey selector, winter trigger guard, any version of the extended charging latches,tactical bolt latch or an extended mag relsease let me know. Im also looking for a mag well and ambi sling adapter as well.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Its worse than I thought. A guy posted on a gun forum that he placed a order with Model1sales for a upper and they told him to expect a 5-6 month wait!


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=115710

Check that out I posted it a while ago. You can build it up and it will list the price of what you are expecting. Parts are rough to find right now. I am still waiting on my Upper in .458 Socom. Buying a complete system isn't bad though. 

You can still find some complete systems out there right now. 

But mostly what you see is Lowers. 

I do not like Rock River cause they don't fit atleast the ones I had. When you have to do modification just to make the upper and lower fit right I don't like that. 

There are some Lowers out there going from $200 to $500 the $500 was a Chester Arms I think thats what they are called. It's a complete Lower kinda Buttstock and grip are all molded together. Since they no longer produce them prices are kinda high. 

www.ar15builder.com

www.ar15.com 

Two good places to help you out. I will say that AR15 forum they can be punks and talk alot of crap esp. to people that are coming in their asking "newb" questions. I have seen it happen I don't do it. To much crap goes on over there thats why I deleted my account.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You must have got a bad one as I have built half a dozen Rock River and they are the tightest fitting uppers and lowers I have seen go together
All major brands are OK , just stay away from out of spec Blackthorne parts


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Blackthorne parts? Ive never heard of these, where they out of??


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

They make very cheap ar 15 parts. Blackthorne ,Vulcan , Hesse different names but all the same company. As people wise up to them they change their name
Google them if you really want the scoop


----------

